# I'm slightly nervous about this breeder



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

she keeps bailing on me eveytime we set up to meet and for me to meet the puppy. if she bails on me again Sunday I'm done trying with her. I was supposed to meet her today but she called and canceled again. 

We are open to taking in a dog that needs a home. As we are newer to Chi's nothing to hard but willing to help. We are located in Denver Colorado. If anyone hears of anything that needs a home please let us know

Tiff


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Some people are good business people; and, some people are good at breeding dogs. 
They don't always go hand in hand  Since this pup is many weeks from being ready
to go to a home, she may not feel it's so urgent to meet with you. Just guessing... 
I wouldn't walk away from the puppy unless you see signs of her not caring for the dogs
and not doing responsible breeding.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Therese, but I also think that if you have a bad feeling - you should trust that. Has this breeder done any health testing with her dogs? (Eyes, patellas, hearts?) I would guess not. From the pics you posted, she is breeding pet quality, out of standard dogs. That's fine if you want a pet, but usually for the same money or just a little more - you can get a well bred dog that meets the standard and with generations of healthy dogs behind them! You may want to narrow your search down to a reputable breeder in your area. There are a TON of good breeders in Colorado.


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

I know that I get impatient and my standards are a bit too high with people. I have owned my own biz for over 10 years and tend to have very HIGH standards for people. These are pet quality dogs, that was fine for me as I was not wanting some AMAZING CRAZY show dog lol  I will wait and see what happens on Sunday but it just weirds me out that she's canceling so much. She also said that she wanted to bring the little girl to my place on Sunday. I don't think thats a good idea personally but I could be wrong again since I don't know much about chi's breeding and puppies.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't let her bring the puppy to you ! you want to see the pups with mum and meet the chi family.Sounds odd to me


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I got a clal from her that she wanted to bring the puppy to the Remote Control store where my husbands competition was and there were prolly 20+ people there and it was pretty nuts. I told her I didnt feel that was a good spot to have her that young and that I didn't know everyone there. She only lives 2.5 miles from the store. I told her that I could come there and hang out and she said no. She did not want me there so she offered again that she could come to our place. It really gave me red flags that she did not want me at her place at all. She said that if that is how I wanted it then I would not be getting her oh well. There are many other dogs and truthfull owners out there


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Stupid woman,i'm glad you're not getting that one ,as you say there's lots of good breeders out there with lovely puppies waiting for you.Maybe it's a puppy mill,or stolen to order , hope you find one soon let us know .


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

just so sad I don't know a whole lot about chihuahuas and breeding but taking a 4 week old away from momma and littermates does not make much sense


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That breeder sounds like a flake. Bringing a 4 week old puppy to a store to show you?? No way! Run away!


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea it was nice that we were so close but there were kids and adults that act like kids there and not a mellow place at all!! Just upset me that she was willing to put the puppy in that situation


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't know it was 4 weeks old (NO WAY ) it wouldn't survive unless you knew what to do,8-12 weeks is when most breeders get rid


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

well she wasn't going to give her to me then she was just going to let us meet her. Still doesnt seem to make much sence


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree that some people are just not organized business people, but this lady sounds like a dingbat. Kali's breeders were from Minnesota, and I find folks from there can have a very laid-back attitude about scheduling, paperwork and transactions (compared to me, anyway - I'm an OCD NYer by birth) but they were all about the dogs and what was right for them. It sounds like you have good instincts, and I'm sure that in your area there are a lot of rescued/humane society chis who would benefit from your help, if you decide to go that route. Good luck!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

PS It also occurs to me that she might be hiding something. Have you been to her home yet? If she is operating, or fronting for, a puppymill, she would come up with every excuse under the sun to avoid having you see the real setup. Some of these "kitchen-raised" family-bred dogs are really from cages in filthy barns; they just wash up a few puppies and show them off to sell them. I really hope I am wrong, and I don't mean to offend anybody. Call it a low level of trust.


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

My hubby called the local animal control in her area just to do a "wellness" check so we will see what happens. He always tells me that my feelings are usually right. Oh well I'm bummed but we did stumble upon a Japanese Chin/chihuahua mix on Craigslist when he was looking for Remote Control cars lol.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute. Did you get her/him? how old.


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

I get him on Wesesday that way he will be 12 weeks old she said that he will not leave her until then. *someone who cares* YAYYYYYYY We have met him and he is the coolest little guy around. He's not a pure Chihuahua but as my hubby also says everything happens for a reason


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes everything happens for reason, I was going to get a Chi-pom for a guy who says he is not puppy mill but after I got there and seen so many dogs and condition of most of them. I choose not to get her, the next day I sen on Craig's list my Amberleah. She was way to small to leave Momma but lady didn't want them there any more. I knew about small breeds and could care for her. If I hadn't taken her some one else would have. She is very healthy and joy to my life.


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Im so glad you found her she is a doll!!!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry about the first experience, but so glad you found the perfect little guy in the end!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i sure like your new puppy now hes too cute and so glad to see someone is takeing care of the little ones before we recieve them


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad you found a nice breeder and puppy.Don't forget the pics !


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish that I could handle rescue but it would be so hard to keep my hubby from hurting some of these people for what they do to the little guys. As for me as well lol. I have been getting calls from that "breeder" saying that she now is mad that we backed out that we had an agreement. She named the puppy for us and imprinted her with it and it's our fault. UM no it's not. Oh well she's just crazy pure crazy!! 

I plan on making him a youtube site and taking too many pics lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Your new puppy is darling! I love his face. Very very cute!

That breeder is showing what a disreputable odd person she is. You are LUCKY that you didn't get a dog from her. Everything happens for a reason and I think you are doing the right thing by turning away from this breeder (greeder it sounds like as she is mad she didn't make a sale!)


----------



## Ikaikakitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, he's got the cutest little ears!! 

I think she is mad she didn't make the sale but oh well you reap what you sow. Thanks my husband saw him and said that's the dog, I WANT HIM lol. Im just happy to not be dealing with a completely crazy lady and getting a good little dog.


----------

